

Ask HN: Why Twitter is not implementing transfers of small money sums? - ziodave

Given the high global popularity of Twitter, is there any reason for which Twitter is not implementing sending small payments via its platform to send 5-10-15 USD for example.
======
ColinWright
Just a thought: As soon as you deal with money, you fall under a gazillion
regulations that are capriciously enforced by federal agencies in multiple
countries.

------
v4n4d1s
1) Why should they do that? Do users want that?

2) What are the legal implications? Do they need to get a banking license or
something?

3) How can they monetize this feature?

Imho, nobody wants this feature and nobody needs this feature.

